# Baby Rabbits (6 Days old)



## lilmorg (Dec 23, 2016)

Mother rabbit died had no choice but to fed them by hand. Been feeding them all animal milk replacement that vet said to give them. They have been eating about 2ml every fed 2-3 times a day but are looking really skinny and have not much energy. Please help


----------



## ladysown (Dec 23, 2016)

animal milk replacement doesn't have enough fat. 
feed them more often (like every hour).

Rabbit Formula Recipe

1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/2 cup water
1 egg yolk
1 Tablespoon corn syrup

Mix well, heat to body temp. Feed the formula slowly, as rabbits can aspirate easily. DO NOT force the food in their mouths. If they breathe it in, they will likely get pneumonia and die within a few days.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 23, 2016)

Genuine question here (I've never raised a baby rabbit or anything of the sort), but does the formula above have enough salt to ensure proper absorption by the GI tract? Sugar (corn syrup) and salt have to go in together, or they don't go in. Is there enough in the egg yolk or evaporated milk? (I don't have sodium contents of those on me right now).


----------



## ladysown (Dec 23, 2016)

this is a formula that has been used to raise baby rabbits for a long time...


----------



## erikamc (Jan 6, 2017)

My girl was orphaned at 9 days, my cousin fed her. I recently posted her picture to another site and they linked me to 
http://wabbitwiki.com/wiki/Getting_started_with_a_rabbit

from there I ended up at this page which was the most helpful information I had come acoss in all my tries of researching

http://wabbitwiki.com/wiki/Diet


----------



## erikamc (Jan 6, 2017)

oh, also, my rehabber friend uses tuberculin syringes to feed orphaned cotton tails. she finds it offers better control on flow.


----------

